# pot filler installation



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Bring it back to where you bought it and get a replacement that has the installation instructions in the box. 

OR

Go to the manufacturers web site and down load the installation instructions.


----------



## wengang1 (Jan 19, 2010)

i guess so.
i bought it online.
The guys at Lowe's had never heard of it before.

Gary


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Never seen one, but make sure everyone knows it's not a "fire extinguisher". I'm sure you know, water and hot grease don't mix!


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

don't return it, not that big a deal to install. Screw a drop ear 90 to a 2x4 that spans 2 studs, pex from that to your supply, and screw in a chrome/brass nipple to attach it to the plumbing. You're not gonna swing from the ceiling with it, so its not any different than attaching a shower head :thumbsup:


----------



## wengang1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The_man, I'm with you on your install idea. That sounds better than what I was thinking of.
Still, with no screws or anything holding it "vertical", what is to stop it from rotating and unscrewing, especially when I pull it out to the left?
This thing weighs at least five pounds and extends 22 inches, so that would be a lot of downward pressure. Add to that, if somebody were heavy-handed in pulling it out, it would be even more likely to loosen the connection.
What do you think?

secondly, with the brass nipple and the drop ear 90, will there be enough of the nipple sticking out of the drywall? Will I have to have the elbow positioned in the drywall rather than behind the drywall to have enough threading to get a tight connection?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

think of it like a shower head, its basically the same concept. Some people put on really huge elaborate heads that extend to the center of the shower without any problems. If you're worried about lateral movement, from the drop ear 90, extend copper pipe down a couple feet, add a couple more 2x4 backer boards, and strap it in a few spots. Also, you can get different lengths of nipples (up to 12 inches) so you can set the 90 whereever you want. If it were me, I'd assemble it all, figure in the drywall thickness, and use that measurement to figure out how far back to set the 90.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Totally relying on the pipe to support the pot filler is a mistake. Depending on the manufacturer there are supplemental supports. That is why I said you need the instructions. If you are missing the directions there may well be other pats missing. Watch this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is-5GAJ9SFI


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

rjniles said:


> Totally relying on the pipe to support the pot filler is a mistake. Depending on the manufacturer there are supplemental supports. That is why I said you need the instructions. If you are missing the directions there may well be other pats missing. Watch this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is-5GAJ9SFI



I never said to rely on the pipe to support it. Thats why a drop ear 90 has 2 or 3 screw holes in it. The pipe added to it is just in case the owner is experiencing up and down movement. I've installed a few pot fillers in my day, never seen one with brackets for mounting. IMO it's no different than a wall mounted faucet or shower head (neither of which come with mounting materials)


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

The downwards leverage exerted by the extended arm requires correct support, otherwise (and I've see this) the entire assembly can come loose from the wall and disconnect from the plumbing (in this case, at sweated elbow) behind it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Even if the drop ear is well supported, the pot filler is being supported totally by the pipe nipple per your method. Pot fillers are heavier and have a long arm for leverage, not like your typical shower head or backsplash mounted faucet.

I am not trying to start a p****ing contest, we just have different opinions. I have also installed pot fillers and have never seen on that uses only the pipe nipple for support.

I still think the PO needs the instructions to insure he is not missing parts.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

ok guys we'll do it your way :laughing: That is a Showhouse by Moen pot filler... heres the parts list for the faucet http://showhouse.moen.com/shared/pdf/CAS664pt.pdf Would you trust 4 plastic drywall anchors instead? Thats what Moen wants. I would trust my overbuilt installation better than that. I also looked at Kohler's pot fillers real quick... they suggest 1/2" pipe with that same (or similar) bracket, the pipe is not secured to the wall.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I just found some instructions for a Danze pot filler via google...this one has a mounting bracket...
http://www.danze.com/products/pdfs/D205012_im.pdf


----------



## wengang1 (Jan 19, 2010)

everybody, thanks for the replies,
the_man, I don't think we're addressing the same concern. Given your installation idea, I'm assuming that the drop ear 90 is rock solid once it is screwed down, and that the brass nipple doesn't budge at all.
Even so, what I'm concerned about is that the actual pot filler will unscrew itself from the brass nipple because there is nothing to hold it in the vertical orientation.
I notice in the pdf you linked, they use a wall brace and a set screw. That would appear to be what's missing here. But then, there is no notch in the pot filler I bought to indicate that the brace and screw are meant to be used.
Also, the escutcheon that came with mine is solid and flat along the back, so trying to use any such brace would make it stand out off the wall. And there is no hole in it for a set screw.
So that's where I'm at so far.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd return it and get one that has a mounting bracket...


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

wengang1 said:


> Hey all.
> I saw a pot filler in a "kitchen ideas" book and thought it was cool, so I ordered one.
> I'm currently remodeling and I'm down to the studs.
> 
> ...


i seen a faucet like that in the bar's over their sink. I would look it up on line . or call the mfd. or see if their is a email or link on the box ??


----------



## wengang1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I sent an email to the dealer after my last post. still waiting for reply.
Here is the link to the actual page that shows the very one. No mention of instructions, etc.
This company is the exclusive dealer for the product line.
http://www.signaturehardware.com/product7294


----------

